# Mouth ulcers and smoking



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I occasionally get mouth ulcers from spicy foods I eat. Does anyone have experience with cigar smoke making these ulcers worse. I am paranoid to smoke when I do have them (not that that ever stops me) because I feel this at least slows down the healing process. I hate those things!


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> I occasionally get mouth ulcers from spicy foods I eat. Does anyone have experience with cigar smoke making these ulcers worse. I am paranoid to smoke when I do have them (not that that ever stops me) because I feel this at least slows down the healing process. I hate those things!


It's not an issue. I used to avoid smoking when I had them, but now it doesn't bother me. Just one more way to get the nicotine in quicker. lol

There are a few things that can help those ulcers heal much faster than on it's own.
1) Zilactin - comes in a small tube, use a q-tip to dry the ulcer and then spread a bit over the ulcer and surrounding area. It burns for like 20 seconds hardcore and then it numbs it big time. Forms a seal over the ulcer to help it heal. Use this a few times a day. You can find it in most any grocery store, rite-aid, cvs, etc.

2) Listerine. Seriously. At the first sign of an ulcer, start using it a few times a day. The alcohol in it will help kill the bacteria.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> It's not an issue. I used to avoid smoking when I had them, but now it doesn't bother me. Just one more way to get the nicotine in quicker. lol
> 
> There are a few things that can help those ulcers heal much faster than on it's own.
> 1) Zilactin - comes in a small tube, use a q-tip to dry the ulcer and then spread a bit over the ulcer and surrounding area. It burns for like 20 seconds hardcore and then it numbs it big time. Forms a seal over the ulcer to help it heal. Use this a few times a day. You can find it in most any grocery store, rite-aid, cvs, etc.
> ...


Also there is a #3 which is to rinse your mouth with salt water just like you would if you had a sore throat, plus salt water is easy to make.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I get them from time to time, but it doesn't stop me from enjoying cigars. I use Zilactin-B at the first sign of them and it usually prevents them from developing any further and helps speed up the healing time. I highly recommend trying it. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now that you mention it Jimmy... I haven't had one since I started smoking cigars! I used to get them all the time from spicy food or chocolate! Maybe smoking stogies has healed me!!!*:tu


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on Zilactin.
I'm no doctor but I think there are a few types of ulcers. Some are just Canker(sp?) sores, others are formed from a variation of the Herpes virus.
I find keeping a dry mouth hinders the healing process. Also, Listerine is too strong, it takes that white healing coating off the soar.

There are also products like *this* which are like oral bandaids.


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *I haven't had one since I started smoking cigars! ...Maybe smoking stogies has healed me!!!*:tu


When i did get i used to use valtrex..oh wait that was for something else.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ozz1113 said:


> I find keeping a dry mouth hinders the healing process.


Funny you mention this. A study just found that human & animal saliva contain enzymes that promote healing, proving why wounds in the mouth heal quicker than external wounds.
Also explains why animals lick their wounds. It help them heal.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

This hurts like all hell for about 10 seconds but will clear it up in a matter of minutes. I used to get them several times a year and this was the only thing that worked. No joke, check the net for home remedies.



Just wet a cotton swab, dip it in the alum, get ready for the pain, and touch it to the sore. You'll do the painful dance for a few seconds but then you'll be good to go.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Warren said:


> This hurts like all hell for about 10 seconds but will clear it up in a matter of minutes. I used to get them several times a year and this was the only thing that worked. No joke, check the net for home remedies.
> 
> Just wet a cotton swab, dip it in the alum, get ready for the pain, and touch it to the sore. You'll do the painful dance for a few seconds but then you'll be good to go.


I've read up on the Alum. If I can find that, I think I will give that a shot, as I do enjoy a good dose of pain. If they don't have it at CVS, then I'll get some baking soda for now. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fumny you mentioned this, I am in the same boat for the last day and today.

I usually take it easy on the smokes.

You might also want to try Gly-oxide.

http://www.glyoxide.com/

It is basically peroxide you can put in your mouth. Not to be to gross, but I want you to be prepared - the same thing happens here when you put peroxide on a cut. (ie, foaming)


----------



## InBetweenTheLines (Jul 13, 2008)

I get those from running myself down, lack of sleep, etc. The Alum works, so do the others, but if they are really bad (once I had 11 at one time!) then go to the doctor and ask for silveroxide. It's a poison so you can't buy it, but the doctor basically burns them off with this stuff!!! Man it works and you feel 100% when you leave. But don't swallow it


----------

